# 68 cowl tag.



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi forum.....need this body tag decoded. Especially the upper numbers.....Thanks.

Please confirm that the body tag does NOT always correspond to the vin tag.....??? Thanks.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

This has been done as a sticky but to expedite things here is the link to the site you need to de-code all this stuff:

Welcome to DataTagDecoder.Com | DataTagDecoder.Com

Best of luck.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Anderslober said:


> Hi forum.....need this body tag decoded. Especially the upper numbers.....Thanks.
> 
> Please confirm that the body tag does NOT always correspond to the vin tag.....??? Thanks.


Looks a little funky with the gobs of goop on the rivets and the Data Tag doesn't appear to lay flat on the firewall. Confirm the VIN number on the dash with the stamped VIN on the drivers side frame rail just past the arch. It should be either stamped on the side or on top of the rail. You will have to do some cleaning to see it. This will authenticate the car and confirm the Vin's match. Then......

Order the PHS factory documents for your car by its VIN which will confirm what is on the Data Tag as well as options presently on the car. Many fakes out there as well as stolen parts/pieces cobbled together. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Those gobs of putty are common, the rivet showing looks to in perfect condition as dose the plate its self.
I think its the shadows that make it look curved/bent but that is one is clearly very flat and untouched.
The above decoder works well and would only suggest PHS if you think there is something unique about this '68 and you plan to restore it back to as built. 
JM2C

Cheers.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

To me..it looks very original. I need help with the upper number row(s).....what do they mean?

The datadecoder did not help in this regard......

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

1ST 3 Digits are the build date, 03A/ 03=Mar. A=1st week. 
The 2nd & 3rd sets of 6 digits relate to Daily Production sequences and as far as I know can not be broken down and/or offer any useful info. 
This was for the line crews.


----------

